# Really?



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 14, 2012)

If people want ban someone then ban me, I plan on dealing with the last guy to get the so called boot to the face soon so I should be next. I'll let you know how the deal goes down via a friend? If Ban???? You guy's need to get a hold of me or Bug Trader to tell us what you think is fair as a repayment then with B?

Y= ban

N= no ban

Don't comment just vote... I don't do polls!!!


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm confused. Are you just asking if we want to ban Bartek? That topic was deleted, right?

But if that is what you're asking, I still say no.

N


----------



## Precarious (Nov 14, 2012)

Bartek wasn't banned. Not sure what you're trying to say here.

Just take a deep breath and relax...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHo6I_AFCzo

:lol:


----------



## aNisip (Nov 14, 2012)

Precarious, why did I just watch/listen to that? lol those lyrics are so bad...smh  ....hey Nick I agree with you...ppl need to watch that video and feel better abt life


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha, Well now that you guys made it look off base and way to the left, I feel over dramatic, but still see you all later, piece out!!! Done here for a while, someone else will fill in the newbies I would think.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 14, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Haha, Well now that you guys made it look off base and way to the left, I feel over dramatic, but still see you all later, piece out!!! Done here for a while, someone else will fill in the newbies I would think.


Again, don't know what you're talking about. Bartek was not banned. The poll was deleted. Don't understand why you're bringing even it up. So you'll have to fill in more than the newbies.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 14, 2012)

When questions need answering its your turn Precarious, well that would be best as far as I can tell? Just say'n.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 14, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> When questions need answering its your turn Precarious, well that would be best as far as I can tell? Just say'n.


I asked a mod and Bartek is not banned. I just asked you questions and you refuse to answer. I'm only trying to help. I don't see there is anything more I can do other than write this off.

If you want to talk in riddles you are not helping your secret cause. No one knows what you're talking about.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow OK, and alrighty then....who needs to breath, I'm just done for a bit, not blaming you or anything, Holy cow Batman!


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 14, 2012)

Why, I don't follow?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 14, 2012)

So confused

Whats wrong exactly?


----------



## Precarious (Nov 14, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Why, I don't follow?





ShieldMantid1997 said:


> So confused
> 
> Whats wrong exactly?


Apparently we are either not smart enough to figure out the riddle, or unworthy of knowing.



angelofdeathzz said:


> Wow OK, and alrighty then....who needs to breath, I'm just done for a bit, not blaming you or anything, Holy cow Batman!


Dude, NO ONE KNOWS WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 14, 2012)

I know what he's talking about.

He's mad. Just let it slide.

Everyone gets mad... just like everyone poops!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you fleurdejoo! I don't think I ever said your not smart enough Henry? But thanks for inforcing my opinoin of the forum as a whole. your turn to slash at me again?

I'll still talk to people via PM, no worries there. Just done posting for a bit.


----------



## Mantisman. (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh, so you'll only stop posting, right? I thought you would retire completely of the forum, at least I don't like the idea.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 15, 2012)

I know that Henry is not trying to "slash" at you.

I think he's just trying to understand.


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 15, 2012)

I pooped today.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm only trying to understand what you are upset about so I can help. If it helps to see me as the bad guy then I guess I kind of helped.

I just don't see the point of making a cryptic post then refusing to explain it to people that want to help you. If there is something I can help you with them let me know.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 15, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> I pooped today.


Sums it up, perfect!!! Thanks...


----------



## hierodula (Nov 15, 2012)

Dude, I think youll do whats good for you. I really dont understand why your mad, but i think you know whats best for you, and i back your decision, whatever it may be


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Nov 15, 2012)

Apparently I missed internet dramallama?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 15, 2012)

I suggest everybody let AngelOD go on this one. That poll was wayyy out of line and the next person to publicly discuss banning another member will be taking a non-self-imposed break from the forum. We admins have some itchy trigger-fingers, all the sudden.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 15, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> I pooped today.


me too! :tt2:


----------



## ismart (Nov 15, 2012)

oh, man! I missed it? Not sure what? But i missed it! I did not even get to vote? But i did poop. Yay!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 15, 2012)

You didn't mis much, just me expressing my dislike for what the forum is turning into, which I'll just have to get over I guess? When I joined long ago things were much different here but I'll never change how it is so why try.

Many of(but not all) the people that made this place fun and informative are gone for the same reasons I feel and see now, they told me they saw a change and I see what they meant now, I don't want to offend so I'll leave it at that.

I don't expect everyone to agree or even understand what I mean, so don't read into it too much, maybe I'm the one that needs to change who knows? A any rate I won't be posting much for a while, its the old saying "its me, not you".

Wish you all the Best!


----------



## ismart (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't know. It seems pretty much the same to me. There will always be people scaming, and ripping people off. There will always be people that are just annoying. Don't take things to personally. It is what it is. Everyone just needs to use there common sense. On the bright side. There are more active members here now than there has ever been in my opinion. If you need to vent? You have my#.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 17, 2012)

Your probably right Paul and thanks!

I've calmed down and re-thought things, and to each his(or her)own, I'll just help out when I can and try to ignore the things I don't agree with, everyone has there own point of view on things which is how it should be, I'm just 1 of 5000+ members so who am I to judge?

I would like to thank everyone that messaged me with their support, it helped me realize you just take the good with the bad or disappear like some good members have, and I don't want that so I'm just gunna slow my roll and put the horse blinders on from time to time, which is what I should have done in the first place.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree Nick, I am going to learn to do that too, I am sorry for any problems I caused. Please forgive me all.


----------

